# Youth Staff Shooters Companies



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

What companies are accepting app. for youth staff shooters?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

chevy4x4 said:


> What companies are accepting app. for youth staff shooters?


too get sponsord by most companies you must shoot in major events where they are watching you most companies you cant just write too not knowing who you are or if you really even shoot or just wanna brag they dont know.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Most all companies would love to have youth shooters! Get together a resume with all your career accomplishments,a biography about you and what you plan on doing and send it in to there cordinator. Hopefully they will like you and want to help you out.

Jake


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bowboy0 said:


> Most all companies would love to have youth shooters! Get together a resume with all your career accomplishments,a biography about you and what you plan on doing and send it in to there cordinator. Hopefully they will like you and want to help you out.
> 
> Jake


thats great advice right there make up a nice resume and send it to some companies that you like the products u nvr no wat might happen


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> thats great advice right there make up a nice resume and send it to some companies that you like the products u nvr no wat might happen


Always send them to the ones that work out for you. Don't take it just because they are going to give you free stuff. Free doesn't always mean you can shoot it well or will feel comfortable with it. The more you believe in the product the easier it is to promote. If you need any help just let me know.

Jake


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bowboy0 said:


> Always send them to the ones that work out for you. Don't take it just because they are going to give you free stuff. Free doesn't always mean you can shoot it well or will feel comfortable with it. The more you believe in the product the easier it is to promote. If you need any help just let me know.
> 
> Jake


yep nvr send a resume to a company that you dont shoot the product or dont like the product it hardly ever works out good


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> yep nvr send a resume to a company that you dont shoot the product or dont like the product it hardly ever works out good


Looks like we are both on the same page!:thumbs_up

Jake


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bowboy0 said:


> Looks like we are both on the same page!:thumbs_up
> 
> Jake


yep


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Now that is what makes you two exclent Pro Staffers, good job :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Mark


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Now that is what makes you two exclent Pro Staffers, good job :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> Mark


thanks that means alot to me


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Now that is what makes you two exclent Pro Staffers, good job :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark! Truly does mean alot!

Jake


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Only send into companies that you have researched or tested their products. Before I sent into Trophy Blend, I read through their whole site and made sure it was a company who made a quality product and who I could trust. You can test companies by sending tham an email and seeing how long it takes to get a reply.


----------

